# Telegram Reaches 1 Billion Daily Messages



## ramakanta (Dec 18, 2014)

Telegram is a cloud-based mobile and desktop messaging app 

*s17.postimg.org/hechkjb0b/image.jpg

Telegram

*Telegram Reaches 1 Billion Daily Messages*





> *Telegram Applications*
> 
> Mobile apps
> 
> ...


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 18, 2014)

64B on whatsapp  (recorded in april)


----------

